# Askaboutmoney needs a few bob...



## Sue Ellen (14 Jan 2013)

*Costs of running Askaboutmoney in 2012*

*Askaboutmoney needs a few bob please*

   As the running costs for AAM are regularly on the rise, the Mods, and  I'm sure all users, realise that it's not fair to leave the total burden  to Brendan Burgess. The cost of running askaboutmoney is about €2,200  per year, so if 100 people donate €25 each, that will comfortably cover  the costs. Of course, feel free to donate less, or more, or nothing at  all.   
 I'm sure most people would have to agree, that AAM has saved them a few bob here and there over the years.
  The costs of running askaboutmoney are being discussed Here

 You can avoid Paypal charges transferring  money directly into the  following account. Please put  your user name  into the " message for  recipient"  box. If you wish to remain anonymous, just put in AAM  donation
 Brendan Burgess 
AIB 52 Upper Baggot Street  
Sort code 931063
 Account number 35797273

 But if you prefer, you may use    the PayPal by clicking on the "Make a Donation" button at the bottom of the page


  Thanks, 
 Sue Ellen.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jan 2013)

Hosting, management and back-up|€2060 |£1648 
vBulletin license|€100 |can't find the actual bill, but it was about this
Total running costs|€2,160 

Net donations|€2,753|net of €114 paypal fees
Surplus|€593 
As the annual hosting bill will be coming up for renewal shortly, I have reopened the donations banner. 

Direct payments into my bank account save on the Paypal commissions.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jan 2013)

I expect the costs in 2013 will be of the same rough order. 

Brendan


----------



## Time (14 Jan 2013)

Can you not buy a lifetime licence for VB?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jan 2013)

Hi Time

It's a lifetime license, but I think I pay around $100 a year for support and updates.

I think I also paid some more to remove the vBulletin logo from Askaboutmoney.


----------



## fobs (14 Jan 2013)

You are making a profit running the website plus it helps your profile in the media as you have definitely been asked to contribute on the panel on the frontline so not bad really! Not bad for the costs involved. Were you paid to be a contributor on the frontline as the founder of askaboutmoney? If you were then don't think donations necessary. If not then no objections!


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jan 2013)

fobs said:


> You are making a profit running the website plus


I presume that the surplus is plowed back into the running of _Askaboutmoney _so it's not exactly "profit" for _Brendan_.


----------



## mandelbrot (14 Jan 2013)

fobs said:


> You are making a profit running the website plus it helps your profile in the media as you have definitely been asked to contribute on the panel on the frontline so not bad really! Not bad for the costs involved. Were you paid to be a contributor on the frontline as the founder of askaboutmoney? If you were then don't think donations necessary. If not then no objections!



Ah hilarious, good one!!   (I'm giving you the benefit of doubt that your post was purely facetious rather than delusional...)


----------



## Green (15 Jan 2013)

Importer said:


> AAM is a great resource however.....
> 
> Brendan informed me recently in no uncertain terms that the governance of this website is founded on an Autocratic basis. Brendan decides the policy and anyone who doesn't like it can suck it up.(my words not his)
> 
> ...



Yes, AAM is a community but guess who gets sued if someone says the wrong thing?


----------



## fobs (15 Jan 2013)

mandelbrot said:


> Ah hilarious, good one!!  (I'm giving you the benefit of doubt that your post was purely facetious rather than delusional...)


 
It was neither. Brendan runs the site and gets good publicity as the owner of the site.


----------



## mandelbrot (15 Jan 2013)

fobs said:


> It was neither. Brendan runs the site and gets good publicity as the owner of the site.


 
And how much per hour do you think Brendan is garnering from his running of the site?!

A surplus of €593 last year, and he probably spends a substantial chunk of his time on here - a conservative estimate would be 15hours a week, call it 48 weeks a year, that's 720 hours a year... works out at 82 cent per hour... (if he was keeping the money for himself, which I'm sure he doesn't!).

Nice work if you can get it - not! 

The bottom line for me is, if I feel the site is a valuable resource to me (regardless of whether I agree with it being an autocracy), then I'll be happy to make a small contribution to ensure it remains available as a resource to me.

As for it raising Brendan's media profile, so what, that's a consequence of the success of the site, rather than his purpose in creating it. There are plenty of "commentators" who do the rounds between all the various types of media, should he reject invitations to air his views just because he runs a popular website voluntarily aided by donations from users?!

And I highly doubt he was paid to go on Frontline!


----------



## TheJackal (15 Jan 2013)

Why not run a few banner ads like boards.ie do and make a few bob out of it, thus paying the annual fee?

Don't think many members would mind.


----------



## oldnick (15 Jan 2013)

This is one of the most civilised and informative discussion websites anywhere- so many others are full of insults,bickering and very little information. Am happy to give a few bob.


----------



## oldtimer (15 Jan 2013)

oldnick said:


> this is one of the most civilised and informative discussion websites anywhere- so many others are full of insults,bickering and very little information. Am happy to give a few bob.


+1


----------



## Gervan (15 Jan 2013)

TheJackal said:


> Why not run a few banner ads like boards.ie do and make a few bob out of it, thus paying the annual fee?
> 
> Don't think many members would mind.




I would mind. Whereas I don't mind contributing and have done so.


----------



## Vanilla (15 Jan 2013)

AAM is a great independent resource. I've learnt a huge amount from this website and continue to do so. I have also saved quite a bit of money and time by posting questions here and simply by searching previous threads. For one example alone, I don't think I would ever have heard of car hire excess insurance had I not read about it here- only recently I saved about 200 euro on this alone. I don't always agree with Brendan but I do admire him and/or the website and I have always contributed and will continue to do so. In fact I wouldn't mind ads or Brendan making a profit but that is his choice and we are all the richer for it IMO.


----------



## Marion (15 Jan 2013)

I think it's fantastic that AAM has somebody who is willing to be its voice - Brendan.

Many people have made wonderful contributions here over the past 13 odd years. Some of those have come on board as a consequence of Brendan's activities in the media.

The "profit" is, I have no doubt, in the AAM a/c as a buffer to meet the expenses as they arise.

I am also happy to make a contribution this year to what is a wonderful site and I am proud to be part of it. 

Thank you Brendan.

Marion


----------



## Betsy Og (15 Jan 2013)

I'll be 'standing my round' so to speak, as has been mentioned most people save lots by being on here .....in my own case think of all the therapy bills I've dodged by getting it off my chest here!!

As someone involved in administering an amateur sports club it really annoys me when people who gets loads from the club are so reluctant to pay their way to help keep things going (& they know full well that the club is only scraping by) - so this is an online club, if some few bob doesnt go in then it shuts.

A few points - would you consider selling advertising?, see hoganstand.com for unobtrusive ads, and I dont think objectivity would be compromised. Does 2k sound like a lot for hosting? (ok its not a simple site but have you shopped around? ... was it Joan Burton taught us that one)


----------



## itsallwrong (15 Jan 2013)

€593 profit Brendan !!! 
Are you going to splash out on new tyres for your bicycle !!
Securicor escorting you home?

'You are making a profit'.
For someone who has posted over 18000 times, never mind PM's, emails, meetings, phone calls and the rest, I wouldn't begrudge you profit of €593.
Not that it sits in your wallet. I'm sure you rubbed your hands with glee and thought of the new tyres... maybe even new brake pads!!

It's hardly a profit given the time you put into the site.
I'd say you must be 'working' on the site for what? A third of a cent per post!!

'it helps your profile in the media'
That is the general aim of a consumer organisation - to boost awareness.

Lads I know this country is full of begrudgers but seriously..?
€593 profit and the knives are out..

Banner ads, popups - Please NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## naughto (15 Jan 2013)

i dont post here much but i read a lot of the threads that are on here.ill make a donation no problem but il be in the 5 10euro area as iam poor


----------



## Marion (15 Jan 2013)

Naughto

It's wonderful that you will make such a generous donation to AAM. 

Just give what you can afford.  Your generous donation of  €5 will be greatly appreciated.


Marion


----------



## naughto (15 Jan 2013)

as along as it doesent go on coke and hookers i dont mind
and ever if it does i want pics


----------



## Marion (15 Jan 2013)

Marion


----------



## Annie51 (15 Jan 2013)

I love AAM and will be willing to donate some money  but please no ads.


----------



## mercman (15 Jan 2013)

Marion said:


>



I think your camera was focused wrong. You look better than that.

I'll donate tomorrow.


----------



## SarahMc (16 Jan 2013)

Marion said:


> I think it's fantastic that AAM has somebody who is willing to be its voice - Brendan.
> 
> Marion



I don't think Brendan has ever purported to be the voice of AAM, nor could/should he. He has no mandate to be the voice of such an incredibly diverse group of people.
Having said that, for me it's value for money at a modest donation (as long as he doesn't do a Martin Lewis, in which case my donation ought to be buying stock options).

http://m.guardian.co.uk/money/2012/jun/01/martin-lewis-sells-moneysavingexpert


----------



## Marion (16 Jan 2013)

In all fairness. Nobody else has raised the profile of AAM in the media.

Brendan represents the AAM community of AAM contributors. Mind you, his views are his personal views. He has never purported to state that his views are those of AAM. He is always introduced as the founder of AAM.

Marion


----------



## Marion (16 Jan 2013)

Thanks Mercman


----------



## JAM3114 (16 Jan 2013)

To be honest, I've closed off the post more times this week without even giving it a 2nd thought - I wasn't going to donate for no other reason other than I'm pretty skint like most people.  But since reading the comments, I've had a change of heart - it won't be much towards Brendan's 'profit' (sorry couldn't resist).  Thank you for operating the site, I've found it useful & interesting.  Much appreciate the lack of ad's as otherwise I wouldn't have access to it in work.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jan 2013)

JAM3114 said:


> Much appreciate the lack of ad's as otherwise I wouldn't have access to it in work.



JAM

Thanks for the donation. 

That is very interesting about the ads blocking access to it in work. I wasn't aware that sites containing ads were selectively blocked.

Brendan


----------



## Metallo (16 Jan 2013)

Having lurked here for so long and gained so much over the years I'm happy to make my small donation


----------



## JAM3114 (16 Jan 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> JAM
> 
> Thanks for the donation.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Brendan,  the site itself wouldn't be 'blocked' but it would be dependent on the type of ads that popped up whether or not we can view it.  We have very limited access in our work, alot of ads slow down the server making it sometimes impossible to view the site content.  With 'Big Brother' watching every keystroke, I tend to be very careful which sites I view while in work.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jan 2013)

That is very interesting.  So not only do ads take up space, but they slow down response times. 

Brendan


----------



## jhegarty (16 Jan 2013)

Depends on the ads.  Text ads won't cause a slow down , flash ads are very heavy on bandwidth and will slow things down.


----------



## Time (16 Jan 2013)

It is also a pain in the backside to get money out of the likes of Google etc. Also you get problems with the type of ads being served which may be inappropriate for AAM.

I had ads on my website for a while, it drove away members and increased hassle for me and the other admins.


----------



## losttheplot (16 Jan 2013)

Brendan's profile has been raised by AAM and he has got publicity for it. He has also taken some stick too. Whether you agree with his opinions or not, I've found this site informative, useful and entertaining. As a consumer information site it's excellent. Brendan can take the €593 profit (nothing compared to what the CAI guys got).

I've made a small donation, but it comes nowhere near the value of the advice I've got, savings I've made or the entertainment from some of the posts I've got.

So credit to Brendan, the mods and all who have contributed to the site to make it such a valuable resource. Nice to keep it ad free too.


----------



## Romulan (16 Jan 2013)

Will donate a few romulan takhse to the BB Entrepreneur Fund.

No ads or popups please!


----------



## jpd (18 Jan 2013)

Happy to make a donation to avoid ads (of any kind) - done


----------



## micmclo (22 Jan 2013)

593 is needed 

I have it on good authority that the site owner and the mods hold a weekend away of booze, drugs and debauchery this time every year

This thread is to raise the cash


----------



## Bronte (22 Jan 2013)

From my post count it can be deduced that AAM is a hit with me. I have learnt an absolutely amazing amount. I like debating. Whatever anyone says negative about BB, whom I don't always agree with, he always let's us disagree, that is a great strength of this site. I like the moderation, took me a while to get used to it but have the hand of it now (most of the time), it was a learning curve for me. In addition I've been using AAM to get my English back up to speed, and to practice my writing skills which had gotton a bit rusty after many years abroad.  

I cannot partake in any other of the well known forums (is that the right word?) as everyone seems to be fighting, they seem to be making 'internal' jokes etc and have issues that I cannot figure out and don't seem to give a lot of information. 

No ads ever please. Would have no problem if BB made a profit, but if he did presumably he wouldn't ask for donations. My contribution will be made today.

As it's AAM and I'm a contributor I wish to common on the 'profit'. It is a surprlus not a profit. Presumably it will go towards the current year running costs and be wiped out.


----------



## the-madman (23 Jan 2013)

This might be very late but what triggers me is the cost of :
Hosting, management and back-up    €2060    £1648 ????

@Brendan all those good money advises from you from time to time, but I think you get here ripped off. 

Being myself in that business ... 

Estimated over the top, if you rent an own physical server you pay roughly 50 - 80£ a month (normal scale server) and you add 10£ at max for a backup solution. That would do the job for sure

Lets assume you don't want to mess with all of those technical details for Askaboutmoney I would not even use an own server I would host it on a premiere hosting farm where you get guaranteed resources (not one of those cheap 5,99 hoster which will cost you much more at the end) for roughly 20-40€/month "managed" hosting. There are a few good ones in the market worth that money.

I understand that a migration might be a too big of a pain at this stage but that only means you have put yourself into a hostage situation by your current provider. 

I would go there and make sure they understand that the party times of overcharging are over. 

And on the other side, aren't you expensing this with your business anyway? I would do so as promotion. ;-) 

However it's you and and your advisor colleagues who constantly keep saying "shop around and get value for money" and we all complain about RTE having to stay within reason for our TV licence money. 

I am willed to donate a few bucks and also time to help out for the future if appreciated. 

Just my 2 cent's

Edit: I presumed were not talking about for example more traffic than 1TB a month or no more than 2,5 million visits/month.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Jan 2013)

Hi madman

I have few technical skills.  We got free hosting before, and it was dreadful. We got cheap hosting and it was not much good. Nimbus do a good job and monitor the site for us. Update the software and put up new stuff when we need it. 

So we stick with them.

Brendan


----------



## Dermot (23 Jan 2013)

Could you please post your bank account details as you had them earlier as I wish to make a small donation by transferring directly from my own bank a/c to aam a/c


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Jan 2013)

Hi Dermot

It's in the first post, but here they are anyway.

Brendan Burgess 
AIB 52 Upper Baggot Street  
Sort code 931063
 Account number 35797273


----------



## mercman (23 Jan 2013)

Brendan,

Donation sent via Paypal.

Mercman


----------



## Gervan (24 Jan 2013)

Brendan, can you say how close we're getting to the target? 
I have donated, but am prepared to top up if necessary, to keep the Really Annoying Ad away!


----------



## salaried (24 Jan 2013)

Brendan, Thanks to you and all the posters for your great advice over the past few years, Have just donated and like Gervan would be willing to go again if the target is not reached, Sincere thanks Cumnor.


----------



## Bronte (24 Jan 2013)

The ad just proves how annoying it is now you've put it everywhere.  It's already driving me nuts.  And if it were flashing or popping up I'd be in despair.  Never mind what those things do to the computer.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jan 2013)

Bronte said:


> T And if it were flashing or popping up I'd be in despair. .



Hi Bronte

I attempted to make it flash, but I couldn't figure out how to do it. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jan 2013)

Gervan said:


> Brendan, can you say how close we're getting to the target?
> I have donated, but am prepared to top up if necessary, to keep the Really Annoying Ad away!



Hi Gervan

The  target is €2,000. 

It stalled at around €€1,100 up to yesterday...

The "really annoying ad" has worked a treat and it's now up to €1,631. 

I have toned down the ad a bit, but I will leave it there as the old version just disappeared and people who thought "Great, I will make a donation" subsequently just forgot about it when the ad disappeared.

No need for anyone to make a top-up donation. I think we will probably reach the €2,000 fairly soon.


----------



## Harry31 (24 Jan 2013)

I will make a donation (small) but I hope it helps, I've learned a lot from this forum & have been grateful.  Only problem is, it'll have to be at the end of the month as things a bit tight!  But I'll be happy to do it then.
Best of luck


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jan 2013)

No hurry Harry...


----------



## jhegarty (24 Jan 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Bronte
> 
> I attempted to make it flash, but I couldn't figure out how to do it.
> 
> Brendan



You will need a mod for blinking text.

Or you can put in some blinking images.

I suggest http://www.digitalmediatree.com/library/image/12/OptiDiscs_large3.GIF


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jan 2013)

Thanks for that. 

I have asked Nimbus to do the mod to allow it. 

That should really get the money in...

Brendan


----------



## -Gal1 (24 Jan 2013)

Just donated a few bob to keep it banner free.  Great site.


----------



## callybags (24 Jan 2013)

-Gal1 said:


> Just donated a few bob to keep it banner free. Great site.


 
That's not very fair. Clare people have as much right to post as anyone else.  

Donation on the way.

Cally


----------



## 3CC (24 Jan 2013)

Donation made. Well done on an excellent website Brendan and all the mods.

3CC


----------



## T McGibney (24 Jan 2013)

The banner is all fine and well for a day or two, but as long as it remains there, you run the risk of frightening users away and in the longer term, damaging the site's brand.

These days, any site with big garish banner tends to be dodgy.  Many reputable sites carry ads but these are generally sufficiently tasteful so as not to annoy users.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jan 2013)

T McGibney said:


> The banner is all fine and well for a day or two, but as long as it remains there, you run the risk of frightening users away and in the longer term, damaging the site's brand.
> .



Hi Tommy, it won't be there for long as money is flying in.

But I will take it down for new users and visitors so only registered users and Frequent Posters see it.  They are the ones most likely to donate and least likely to be frightened by it.

Brendan


----------



## DMcL1971 (24 Jan 2013)

Donation made. 

Well worth the money for all the help and advice I have received.


----------



## Black Sheep (24 Jan 2013)

Am happy to make donation (on the way). 
Great information and banter here. Many thanks Brendan and all who have taken the time to help me and others.

No ads. please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandelbrot (24 Jan 2013)

I should be getting paid!


----------



## Cashman (24 Jan 2013)

Donation on the way..... 

Very much worth the money. I am more of a lurker & have received lots of advice over many years.

Many thanks to BB & all of the mods as well.

Cashman


----------



## monagt (24 Jan 2013)

Donation Sent........


----------



## optip (24 Jan 2013)

Donation sent... thanks for the great site!


----------



## BillK (24 Jan 2013)

Hi, Sue Ellen.

Just like last year I would appreciate your send me a postal address for Brendan so that I can put a cheque in the post.
I swear that this time I will file the address in a safe place, though not as safe as last year, because it is so safe I can't find the damn thing.

ATB

Bill K


----------



## TillyD (24 Jan 2013)

It's only small but done! Well done all on a fab site


----------



## browtal (24 Jan 2013)

Happy to contribute to entertaining and very helpful site. Browtal


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jan 2013)

BillK said:


> Hi, Sue Ellen.
> 
> Just like last year I would appreciate your send me a postal address for Brendan so that I can put a cheque in the post.
> I swear that this time I will file the address in a safe place, though not as safe as last year, because it is so safe I can't find the damn thing.
> ...



Hi Bill,

PM sent with details 

S.E.


----------



## Annie51 (24 Jan 2013)

Great site.  Donation sent.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Jan 2013)

T McGibney said:


> The banner is all fine and well for a day or two, but as long as it remains there, you run the risk of frightening users away and in the longer term, damaging the site's brand.
> 
> These days, any site with big garish banner tends to be dodgy.  Many reputable sites carry ads but these are generally sufficiently tasteful so as not to annoy users.



Hi Tommy

It is now only visible to registered users with at least 10 posts.

And I have made it dismissable.  Click on the red x if you don't want to see it. 

In the unlikely event that we need to, I can restore it again for everyone, and allow them to dismiss it again. 

Brendan


----------



## Bar101 (25 Jan 2013)

*Thanks.*

Donation sent. Thank you Brendan for all of the hard work.


----------



## Palerider (25 Jan 2013)

Donation just made, I don't always agree with Brendans viewpoints as expressed in public forums but as pointed out in this thread the site is not all about one person, much much more than that and as such I am more than happy to make a small donation.


----------



## T McGibney (28 Jan 2013)

The big garish ad is still appearing on my pages this morning, although at least it is now dismissable.


----------



## Bronco Lane (28 Jan 2013)

Betsy Og said:


> Does 2k sound like a lot for hosting? (ok its not a simple site but have you shopped around? ... was it Joan Burton taught us that one)


 
My son hosts a number of websites and he says he is paying about a third of the above costs for his.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jan 2013)

T McGibney said:


> The big garish ad is still appearing on my pages this morning, although at least it is now dismissable.



Hi Tommy

Sorry, I had meant to switch it off. 

I have replaced it with a dismissable "Thank you" notice

Brendan


----------

